# Umm.... I think I have testicular cancer



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't know for sure, but I might. I want to go to the doctor to get it looked at, but it would be very awkward to tell my parents, so I will just wait a while and see if it goes away. There's like a small lump on my left testicle, and I don't know if it is a blister, because it is at the point where it would rub against my leg. It could also be a bug bite? What should I do? Wait? Also, I regularly lift weights, so if I am noticeable weaker one day, could that be a sign? Should I wait to see how my strength goes, and if it drops dramatically, go to the doctor?


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

If the lump is on the actual testicle and not on the scrotum then you need to go a doctor immediately. Period.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd rather wait until I have a better idea of what it is. Apparently, testicular cancer is very survivable, so I think I can afford to wait a few days at least.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Don't leave it to guesswork and get it checked out. And yes, when diagnosed early, there is a very good success rate.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Ok, I want to be clear here in that I'm not a medical professional and I'd say it's far more likely that it would be something like hernia, which would still most likely require medical care. But if you're willing to take your chances... Good luck I suppose.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

You think it could be a hernia? I'd rather take my chances.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I think none of us is a doctor.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

I could always use test. supplements.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

is it your testicle that's got a lump, or your scrotum? 

You do realize that as it is, if you really have what you suspect is going on that they would have to remove that testicle? 
And that cancer has a way of spreading. perhaps to your other testicle.

I saw this happen to a relative. He had to have both testicles removed. If you ever want to get it up for anything in the future and not go through adverse hormonal changes.. you best look into this..


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

That's why I will use test. supplements if anything goes wrong.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

My left side looks larger than my right because the doctor siad there are veins from my leg that grew into it.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Does it feel like a vein? A "collection of veins"? You might have a Varicocele. Look it up man. 
Apparently it happens to like 15-20% of guys. You could be worrying over nothing. I thought I had testicular cancer too a while back, but it turns out I'm just a hypochondriac, and was worrying over nothing. You should see a doctor ASAP though, you never know for sure.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

dcaffeine said:


> I could always use test. supplements.


That thing about doctors includes you, mister.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Tomorrow night, if it is still there, I will go to the doctor Wednesday. Btw, if they end up having to remove them, the doctor will give me test., right? And will they give me enough to compensate? Because, remember, I most likely have more test. than most people, will the doctor understand that and give me enough test to have what I once did? And waiting an extra day to go shouldn't hurt me too badly, right?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

dcaffeine said:


> Tomorrow night, if it is still there, I will go to the doctor Wednesday. Btw, if they end up having to remove them, the doctor will give me test., right? And will they give me enough to compensate? Because, remember, I most likely have more test. than most people, will the doctor understand that and give me enough test to have what I once did? And waiting an extra day to go shouldn't hurt me too badly, right?


Why don't you go see the doctor first.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> My left side looks larger than my right.


This is normal. One testicle is usually bigger then the other.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Go to the doctors, please don't wait. I'm sure it will be okay, but you have to get it checked as if it is serious and they catch it early enough, the survival rate is very high. It is much more likely to be something like a varicocele or hydrocele, which isn't serious, but don't take the risk of assuming, you'll feel a lot better once you know for sure. 

Just so you know, there's nothing to feel nervous about, I was checked for this when I was in my 20's and the experience was okay and straight forward. The doctor will check the lump by feel and possibly see if he can shine a light through it (light passes through a hydrocele, a varicocele blocks the light). If he's not completely satisfied, he may refer you to the hospital, who will check using a hand-held ultrasound scanner...this takes about 15-20 minutes tops, you're in and out of there before you know it.

Don't let it worry you anymore, I know how that feels, it's horrible. Get to the doctors and get it sorted.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

lastofthekews said:


> Go to the doctors, please don't wait. I'm sure it will be okay, but you have to get it checked as if it is serious and they catch it early enough, the survival rate is very high. It is much more likely to be something like a varicocele or hydrocele, which isn't serious, but don't take the risk of assuming, you'll feel a lot better once you know for sure.
> 
> Just so you know, there's nothing to feel nervous about, I was checked for this when I was in my 20's and the experience was okay and straight forward. The doctor will check the lump by feel and possibly see if he can shine a light through it (light passes through a hydrocele, a varicocele blocks the light). If he's not completely satisfied, he may refer you to the hospital, who will check using a hand-held ultrasound scanner...this takes about 15-20 minutes tops, you're in and out of there before you know it.
> 
> Don't let it worry you anymore, I know how that feels, it's horrible. Get to the doctors and get it sorted.


You saying that makes me want to just not worry about it, and not go to the doctor. Because, if I do have cancer, I would probably know after a while, I mean, there has to be symptoms corresponding to testicular cancer, right?.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

dcaffeine said:


> You saying that makes me want to just not worry about it, and not go to the doctor. Because, if I do have cancer, I would probably know after a while, I mean, there has to be symptoms corresponding to testicular cancer, right?.


Absolutely not!!! Please don't mess about with this, cancer doesn't always show any symptoms until it's took hold, so you have to go get it checked now. Get it checked now and the doctor can deal with it whatever it may turn out to be, don't try and wait it out, that's the worst thing you can do.

Please listen, I've been through what you're going through and thankfully it turned out to be okay, but I've also seen the effects of a close family member leaving getting checked for cancer until it was too late and I wouldn't wish what he went through on anyone.

At the end of the day, it's your decision whether you get checked or not, but don't look for excuses not to get checked, this is your life your putting at risk by not going.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

I waited a few more days, and it went away. So, no testicular cancer...........yet.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

That's good to hear.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Hahaha. That was good.


----------

